# Eggplant salad: (TNT)



## CharlieD (Sep 18, 2014)

Some people call it Greek eggplant salad, well I’ve never been to Greece, neither has my mother or grand mother, but as far back as I remember they have been making this recipe every fall.

Right now when there is abundance of eggplant and red bell peppers I would like to share my recipe.

2 medium eggplants 
3-4 red bell peppers
1 medium onion
1-2 table spoon ketchup or tomato sauce
2-3 bay leaves
Salt and pepper to taste. You can add cayenne pepper instead if you like your food spicy. 
1-2 table spoons olive oil for sautéing.
Crushed garlic to taste

Wash the eggplants and peppers. Make a long slit in the eggplant, so it doesn’t explode during baking. Bake at 350-375 for about an hour or two, or until very soft. Let it cool down. While baking, dice and sauté the onion in olive oil. When egg plant and peppers are cool enough to handle get rid of skin and maybe even seeds, do not spend too much time doing that. If you have meat grinder great, if you have food processor it’s good, your two hands and a sharp knife will also do the job. I prefer the first one. Put the eggplant and peppers thru the meat grinder. When onion is golden brown, add the eggplant/pepper mixture to frying pan, add the bay leaves and ketchup/tomato sauce, season and sauté for about 5-10 minutes. Keep the fire at medium-low. Taste, re-season if necessary. Done. The best way to keep it is in the glass jar. It will keep in refrigerator for up to 6 month if you decide to make it a lot. Just make sure the jars are very clean, best if washed on hot cycle in dishwasher and the mixture out is hot, almost like canning. If you can get your hands on a lot of eggplants and red bell pepper you can stock up for almost whole winter.


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 18, 2014)

Charlie, Thanks for the recipe. Eggplant 
and red peppers are two of my favorite 
veggies. I bought huge red peppers last
night on sale for .79 cents. Will get the
eggplant this weekend.

Josie


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2015)

I might give this a try. I don't really like eggplant, but it can be a nice ingredient, especially in small pieces.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 18, 2015)

This reminds me of caponata which I haven't made in a couple of years.   I think I put chopped Greek olives in too,  although that could be a different dish.   Spread on toasted pita triangles or crackers.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 19, 2015)

the peppers go into the oven with the eggplant, right?


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 19, 2015)

lyndalou said:


> the peppers go into the oven with the eggplant, right?




Yes, they do.


----------

